# My (newbie) lawn journey



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

I decided to start this lawn journal as a way for me to keep track of the progress and be able to (hopefully) look back a few seasons from now and see how far I've come. I'm new to lawn care and learning as I go, picking up some really good tips here!

A little background - I purchased my house late last summer and had some significant lawn and garden neglect. But spent the balance of the year doing some pretty major renos so that left little time for yardwork. All I was able to do outside was cut down some of the overgrown plants and put down some fertilizer in the fall. Now that the renos are done, I want to focus on the yards and getting them up to par. There are a few well manicured lawns near me so I have some healthy competition.

Here's some pictures prior to taking possession.

Front yard had something going on in the left hand side. But didn't matter anyway since that whole area was dug up for a new water line:


Backyard was just a mess:


By the time I moved in, the backyard had grown into a full on jungle. Here is after some serious hacking down of the foliage:






I also had to relocate some plants that were planted in odd places. Between that, and digging up part of the front lawn for the water line upgrade, the lawns needed not only reseeding but large chunks of new grass. So early May I laid down some new soil to try and level it, planted new seed and some starter fertilizer. I'm using KBG so I don't expect to see anything sprouting for quite some time yet:




I put down some PAR III a few weeks before seeding and that took care of many weeds, but with the fertilizer and regular watering, I'm seeing lots of new ones pop up. So I've just been pulling those by hand. Here's where I'm at today, May 6th. Gave the front a cut (where I could cut it) but left the back alone for now. I'm going to give it more time as there are more random patches that needed seeding.

Front yard is looking much better, where the grass is thick:


But not so good when you look slightly left!:


Backyard has a long way to go:




Going to give it a few more weeks than lay down some organic 10-3-3. Hopefully by then I'll see some progress with the new seed. For now, going to focus on the gardens and get them cleaned up. I also have some Tenacity and Prodiamine on order, fingers crossed they'll make it over the border :roll: Will be a while before I can use the Prodiamine but might use the Tenacity depending on how the weed situation goes.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

must have been sooo satisfying cleaning all that brush out of there. Looking good and can't wait to see future progress!


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

Oh it was! But man, that was a lot of work for just one person. My new neighbour frequently asked if I wanted some gas and a match to burn it all down - by the end of it I nearly took him up on it!

After finding this forum and seeing so many beautiful lawns, can't wait to see what I can do with mine.


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

While I wait for my grass seeds to sprout, I did some work on the garden. Lots of tilling, planting some new perennials and laying down some fresh mulch.

Font yard:


Back yard:


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

Clearly I didn't measure properly and ran out of mulch


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Nice work so far looking really good


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

M32075 said:


> Nice work so far looking really good


Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## Bronx (May 3, 2021)

Nice work pal. Clearing all that brush really opens things up.

Little by little. It's coming along.


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

Bronx said:


> Nice work pal. Clearing all that brush really opens things up.
> 
> Little by little. It's coming along.


Thanks! Yes, slow but steady progress. Now just need some consistent warmer weather here!


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

I ordered some Nature's Best 9-2-2 organic fertilizer a couple weeks ago and it just came in. I'm still waiting on the results of my soil test but figured it wouldn't hurt to put this down anyway - that, and I ordered it before doing my soil test :roll:

BTW since I'm in Canada, I can't get Milorganite. But I've read this is quite comparable. I put some down this morning and will see how it goes.


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

I was doing my second watering this afternoon and just noticed some sprouts!! I'm so excited! :mrgreen: I planted the seeds a week and a half ago, but shortly after temperatures dropped and we've had a prolonged period of unseasonably cold weather. But I kept watering and hoping for the best. I know that's why you're supposed to seed in the fall but I can't deal with these huge non-grassed areas all summer. I'll seed them again in the fall if I have to. Things finally warmed up today and are supposed to stay warm now. I'm hoping the rest of the areas will soon sprout as well.


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

It's been about a week and a half since I saw the first new sprouts and the front lawn is starting to fill in nicely. 




Still waiting on the areas around the tree to fill in. The tree hasn't fully bloomed yet so there is still lots of sun. 


The backyard is lagging a bit. Seems to be taking far longer for those seedlings to grow. Not sure why, it gets lots of sun and the same amount of water.




Lots of little patches in both yards that still need to fill in :|


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

Nice to see another Canadian on here! You're yard looks a million times better, great work. What are those small trees in the left corner of your backyard?

I'm also spring seeding this year, good luck!


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

cfinden said:


> Nice to see another Canadian on here! You're yard looks a million times better, great work. What are those small trees in the left corner of your backyard?
> 
> I'm also spring seeding this year, good luck!


Thanks - it's very much a work in progress! In the backyard next to the wall of cedars is a rose bush that hasn't yet bloomed and beside it in the very corner is a mystery tree! lol! It was dormant when I moved in so I'm curious what will bloom.

How's the weather in BC? As always, we went from temps in the 7-8 degree range to 30+ in the matter of a week or so.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

@amartin003 nice, a mystery! We've had a cold spring in BC, last week we had snow and today it was 25 C, sounds similar to your weather, are you in Southern Ontario?


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

Love the edging on the driveway and the whole yard is really coming along. This weather has been just all over the place eh?!


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

cfinden said:


> @amartin003 nice, a mystery! We've had a cold spring in BC, last week we had snow and today it was 25 C, sounds similar to your weather, are you in Southern Ontario?


Yes, in Hamilton. Our Sourthern Ontario springs are more like a mix of winter/summer :?


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

Did my first cut on the newly seeded area! Hopefully the mower wasn't too hard on it.



The areas around the tree are filling in as well.



Backyard is coming along.



This area seems to be the slowest. Probably due to the Tenacity, the spots are quite noticeable. Going to give it some more time before the next application.


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

Chuuurles said:


> Love the edging on the driveway and the whole yard is really coming along. This weather has been just all over the place eh?!


Thanks! I've been trying to edge it with the trimmer, but I just ordered a proper edging machine. Can't wait to try it out!

Yes, winter to summer then back to spring :shock:


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

My new lawn toy arrived yesterday!


Got to try it out today. Started in the backyard so that if I messed up, no one would see :lol: I think it turned out pretty good for the most part:


For comparison, here is the before:


I then edged the front sidewalk, I like the results:


The side of the driveway was disappointing, however. Since the asphalt isn't an exact straight line, and the edger guide follows the edge, it turned out a little wonky:


Overall, I'm impressed with it. Going to use the trench setting this weekend to run a trench around one of my bushes in the backyard.


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

Put some Triclopyr down a couple days ago in the backyard as I have a lot of white clover. Starting to see some results already with the flower heads shriveling up. Gave the grass a fresh cut and took some progress pictures.

The front yard really has come a long way since April, especially the newly seeded areas along the fence and around the tree:




The backyard, which has been a more challenging project, is slowly coming along. I suspect I will need to overseed the trouble spots in the fall. But the weeds are getting under control which is something I didn't know if I would ever say at the start. Hopefully the Triclopyr knocks out the clover soon:


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Looking good in Hamilton!

The crisp edges really pop the lawn, so much cleaner. I added an edger to my toolbox this spring too, I can't believe I went without before.


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

M1SF1T said:


> Looking good in Hamilton!
> 
> The crisp edges really pop the lawn, so much cleaner. I added an edger to my toolbox this spring too, I can't believe I went without before.


Thanks, the edger makes a big difference, so glad I got one. BTW I see you're a fellow Hamiltonian! I'm on the east mountain near the brow.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Right on, it's nice up there. I'm in the lower city, West side, just down from the escarpment. Nice to see locals on the board.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

What a nice transition from day one keep up the good work. The lawn will look even better as it matures.


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

M32075 said:


> What a nice transition from day one keep up the good work. The lawn will look even better as it matures.


Thanks! I have to remind myself it's a marathon.


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

It's been exactly 4 days since I sprayed the white and yellow clover patches in my front lawn with Triclopyr and happy to see they are shriveling up! Been a week or so since I applied to my back yard and they're pretty much gone.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

amartin003 said:


> It's been exactly 4 days since I sprayed the white and yellow clover patches in my front lawn with Triclopyr and happy to see they are shriveling up! Been a week or so since I applied to my back yard and they're pretty much gone.


You have had decent temps for spraying, nice job!


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

Chuuurles said:


> amartin003 said:
> 
> 
> > It's been exactly 4 days since I sprayed the white and yellow clover patches in my front lawn with Triclopyr and happy to see they are shriveling up! Been a week or so since I applied to my back yard and they're pretty much gone.
> ...


Thanks! Yes, worked out well. Now a week in and it's pretty much all dead. That stuff works great!


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

I decided to rip out all the ground cover around the tree in the front yard. I was actually meaning to do it a while back but never got around to it till now. Once it was out, I removed the dated stone edge pieces and trenched around it. I'll fill it in with black mulch and some more plants. I think it looks a lot better and less cluttered.

Before:


After:


Just have to address those brown patches around the edge.


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

Picked up some shade friendly plants and put some black mulch down. I think it looks a lot better than before 

Still hoping those thin areas around the perimeter bounce back.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

@amartin003 looking good! if you push some fertilizer when it cools off a bit those brown patches should fill in easily. Have you fertilized recently?


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

amartin003 said:


> Picked up some shade friendly plants and put some black mulch down. I think it looks a lot better than before
> 
> Still hoping those thin areas around the perimeter bounce back.


Looking real good. Definitely a large improvement from before.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Looking really good keep it up. Your hard work shows


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

JBC-1 said:


> amartin003 said:
> 
> 
> > Picked up some shade friendly plants and put some black mulch down. I think it looks a lot better than before
> ...


Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

M32075 said:


> Looking really good keep it up. Your hard work shows


Thanks, it's a learning experience for sure!


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

Gave it a cut this morning and thought the picture turned out nice! Happy to see the stressed spots bouncing back. I have a small area of clover that survived the last spray, is 4 weeks long enough for the second application of triclopyr?


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

Gotta teach them young! My little guy checking out the new dethatcher I picked up yesterday. Going to try it out later in the season


----------

